# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  मोदी-संकट: कितना सच, कितना झूठ?

## superidiotonline

पिछ्ले दिनों कर्नाटक के एक जाने-माने ज्योतिषी ने पीएम० मोदी पर एक अनोखी भविष्यवाणी करके सम्पूर्ण देशवासियों को स्तम्भित कर दिया।

आइए, सबसे पहले देखते हैं- भविष्यवाणी से सम्बन्धित वीडियो-

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

आइए, अब देखते हैं- भविष्यवाणी से सम्बन्धित प्रकाशित समाचार-

*कर्नाटक के सबसे बड़े ज्योतिषी का ख़ुलासा: ये कार्य नहीं किया तो हो जाएगी PM मोदी की मौत, भाजपा में मची खलबली!!*

by Priyanka Gupta

October 14, 2017, 7:28 am

कर्नाटक के जाने माने ज्योतिषी ने एक ऐसी बात कर दी है जिससे पुरे देश में हाहाकार मच गया है.एक बड़ी भविष्यवाणी करते हुए ज्योतिषी नरेंद्र बाबू ने मीडिया से बात करते हुए कहा की देश के प्रधानमंत्री मोदी की जान को खतरा है उन पर बहुत बड़ा संकट मंडरा रहा है !

----------


## superidiotonline

कर्नाटक के एक प्रसिद्धि ज्योतिष नरेंद्र बाबू शर्मा ने गुरुवार को कहा कि प्रधान मंत्री नरेंद्र मोदी के के लिए आने वाला समय बहुत कठिन होगा.ग्रहों का कुछ ऐसा मेल बना है जिसके कारण प्रधानमंत्री मोदी की जान को बहुत ज्यादा खतरा बढ़ गया है.साथ ही कर्नाटक के अगले मुख्यमंत्री के बनने को लेकर भी उन्होंने बड़ी भविष्यवाणी करते हुए कहा कि जनता दल सेक्युलर के राज्य अध्यक्ष एचडी कुमारस्वामी कर्नाटक के मुख्यमंत्री बनेंगे.हसन में हसनम्बा मंदिर के उद्घाटन समारोह में ज्योतिषी बोल रहे थे।

----------


## superidiotonline

मीडिया से बात करते हुए, ब्रह्मांडा गुरुजी ने कहा, ग्रहों का बड़ा परिवर्तन हो रहा है जो सचमुच खराब समय है, उनके जीवन के लिए एक वास्तविक खतरा है, विशेषकर जो फिल्म कलाकारों और राजनेताओं जैसे समाज में प्रसिद्ध हैं।

----------


## superidiotonline

आगे बोलते हुए उन्होंने कहा कि 'जिनका राशि चक्र चिह्न बिच्छू है, उसके जीवन के लिए भी एक खतरा है।' उन्होंने यह भी कहा कि 'मोदी शुक्र ग्रह से खतरे का सामना कर रहे हैं क्योंकि वह अपनी मां से दूर हैं।' आगे मीडिया ने जब उनसे सवाल किया- 'मोदी को क्या करना चाहिए?' तो इसपर गुरु ने कहा-  'उन्हें दक्षिण भारत में छह भगवान सुब्रमण्य मंदिरों में प्रार्थना करनी चाहिए।' ये खबर बड़ी न्यूज़ वेबसाइट पर भी आ चुकी है।

----------


## superidiotonline

कोई भी कैसी भी भविष्यवाणी करे मोदी का कोई कुछ नहीं बिगाड़ सकता। जब तक भगवान का आशीर्वाद मोदी के साथ है, मोदी बिलकुल सुरक्षित हैं और पुरे देश के लोगों की दुआएँ हमेशा मोदी के साथ रहेंगी!
-------------------------------
साभार: पॉलिटिकल न्यूज़

----------


## superidiotonline

तो यह थी मोदीजी के बारे में की गई अनोखी भविष्यवाणी। इसमें मज़ेदार बात यह है कि देश में तमाम नामी-गिरामी ज्योतिषियों के होने के बावजूद भी अभी तक किसी भी ज्योतिषी ने न ही इस भविष्यवाणी का समर्थन किया है और न ही खण्डन। फिर सच क्या है? आखिर इस भविष्यवाणी में कितना सच है और कितना दम है? इस बात का विश्लेषण करने से पूर्व प्रस्तुत करते हैं- मोदीजी की जन्म-कुण्डली-



(अभी और है!)

----------


## superidiotonline

ज्योतिष की प्रसिद्ध पुस्तक लग्नफल (गर्ग) में दर्ज उपरोक्त जन्म-कुण्डली का सम्पूर्ण विवरण निम्नवत् है-

Name: Narendra Modi

Date of Birth: Sunday, September 17, 1950

Time of Birth: 11:00:00

Place of Birth: Mehsana

Longitude: 72 E 28

Latitude: 23 N 37

Time Zone: 5.5

(अभी और है!)

----------

